# My first coyote! and my first double



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

The one on the right was my first took him at 75 yards then as I fired on that one another popped out and took of running I dropped him at 225 yards it took 2 shots I missed the first shot at him I didn't realize how fast these things ran. And I am proud to say I took my first coyote and my first double with my E&W Game call that Ed made for me! Thanks again for the wonderful call


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your first and second !! lol very glad the call is working for you.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now, that's the way to break in! No stopping you now! How many times have you replayed the "video.?"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work, it takes a good shot to whack one on the run.Congrats !


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent! Ed makes great looking calls that WORK!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

What a great way to start, especially with a double. Great shooting on getting both of them.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Well done!!! Congrats!!! :teeth:


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Good job!! Couple of nice lookin dogs you got there!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the Single/ Double!


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Way to go!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job but you'll have to break that curse as soon as possible. My first was a double. Haven't gotten one since. Missed a couple and seen some but no fur on the ground for the last 2 years.


----------



## compaq4 (Feb 21, 2013)

rmead88 said:


> The one on the right was my first took him at 75 yards then as I fired on that one another popped out and took of running I dropped him at 225 yards it took 2 shots I missed the first shot at him I didn't realize how fast these things ran. And I am proud to say I took my first coyote and my first double with my E&W Game call that Ed made for me! Thanks again for the wonderful call


congrats on the drops


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on getting yuor first dog(s)down

and a double to boot

awesome


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your Kills--------*


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

compaq4 said:


> congrats on the drops


Welcome to the forum compaq4


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats bud! I'm yet to land my first double. Killed 11 so far but none were doubles. Also, who is "Ed"? If he makes some good calls, I wouldn't mind buying one myself. I'm more of a mouth call over electronics any day of the week. And I'd love to try his out and maybe get some sold for him around here in Indiana!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WarrenCoWarrior said:


> Congrats bud! I'm yet to land my first double. Killed 11 so far but none were doubles. Also, who is "Ed"? If he makes some good calls, I wouldn't mind buying one myself. I'm more of a mouth call over electronics any day of the week. And I'd love to try his out and maybe get some sold for him around here in Indiana!!


 Go on the call forum, all the guys who make calls are on there, and they are all top notch.


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Alright thanks!


----------

